# I want to upgrade my system from P4 to Dual or Quad Core or i3 or i5



## karthikeyanM (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to upgrade my Motherboard,Processor,video card and good psu. For the same cabinet, hard drives, cd & DVD drives and Ram(optional).

Here is my System details

Manufacturer : Dell Dimension DM051
Mainboard : Dell 0RD203
Chipset : Intel i945G/GZ
Processor : Intel Pentium 4 630 @ 3000MHz
Physical Memory : 2048MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card : RADEON X600 256MB HyperMemory
Hard Disk : Maxtor 6L080M0 (80GB)
Hard Disk : Seagate ST3250310AS (250GB)
Monitor Type : Dell Computer DELL E176FP - 17 inches
Network Card : Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) I/O Controller Hub LAN​Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional Media Center 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3 (32-bit)

Ask me if you require more details on system 

Guide me with Full Details :wave:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Take a read of this and then we can help you decide what you need for any specific rig:

* Want to build a new system – Here are some great ideas – Revised 2010 – Updated regularly*


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

You would be better off building a new pc than upgrading that dell, the dell isn't friendly to upgrades like motherboard and cpu. The hardware is out dated, check out the link Tumbleweed36 posted. You can build a great pc that will be frindly to upgrades in the future.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I think that's what the OP had in mind. 
*I want to upgrade my Motherboard,Processor,video card and good psu. *
And use the same Case, Hdd's and optical drives.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tyree said:


> I think that's what the OP had in mind.
> *I want to upgrade my Motherboard,Processor,video card and good psu. *
> And use the same Case, Hdd's and optical drives.


When you pick a build in your price range, remove those items that you already have and put those in their place with the note: "Already Have this component." Then, we can see if everything is compatible and get you started with your build. I always build that way with my personal rigs by keeping good old parts and not replacing (fixing) something that is not broken as long as it is up-to-date technology.

Post away and one of our techs will be along to help.


----------



## karthikeyanM (Oct 19, 2010)

I want to upgrade my system from P4 to Dual or Quad Core or i3 or i5. To do so .What are the hardwares i want to change to upgrade my system from P4 to Dual or Quad Core or i3 or i5


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

m/b
cpu
ram
likely psu and videocard

you can use the old case and drives


----------

